# Snickers Lost Her Plug!



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Her udder isn't full and tight yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you know her Due Date?

Is she acting any different? 

They do get quite messy....with a discharged...losing plug.... for a while before kidding....

When they start bagging up.... it usually says... they have 1 to 1 1/2 months.. left to go.... but there are a few... that wait... til the last minute too... :wink:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Not real sure on the date, but she didn't bag up until the last minute on her first pregnancy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she showing... any other signs of being close....... such as..... being posty....tail head drop.....not eating....stand offish ect..... ?


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

The last time I was out with her she seemed to not be able to get comfortable and kept getting up and stretching. She is still eating and the "flow" has slowed down. No real udder growth yet.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Come on Snickers...let's see those kiddos. Hehe!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Go snickers. Come on babies. So excited :kidblue: :kidred: :cake:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep an eye on her...... she could be close then..... 

They sometimes stretch .... if a kid is pushing against her.... inside.... making her uncomfortable ......so she will stretch to move them.....or ....she may be preparing and moving the kids to the canal....watch her sides..... if all of a sudden ....she looks like.... she is not pregnant and the kids are off her sides ....the kids are on their way .....to the birth canal.... :hug:


----------

